# Ram mout on bow



## Gooseman529 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys need some input on mounting the ram mount on the bow. Putting it on a seamark river cat 200 alluminum boat. The bow has storage but the boxes can't be removed because there welded in, and literally there's no access to put a nut on the under side of the mount on the deck.So before I go cutting a whole in a box to attempt putting nuts on the underside of this mount, was wondering if anyone had a trick to fixing my issue. The unit I'm running is big and heavy, helix 9, I went with ram 2.25 mount. I'm afraid self tapers will eventually workout And my new unit way end up being a expensive anchor when running on the water. Any input will help thanks


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it possible to post some pictures?


----------



## Gooseman529 (Mar 10, 2014)

All I have are old pics when I was welding up a duck blind here's a picture of the deck and mount.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not sure where you plan to mount it, but you should be able to access the deck through the hatch in the front. You might be able to mount it to the deck on the starboard side of the hatch. It would be in between the beer bottle and the 5 gallon bucket in the one picture.


----------



## Gooseman529 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah that's where I'm trying to mount near the corner where the bottle is, but the hatches, the boxes or storage area in the hatch are welded to the bottom of the deck and aren't removable, so the only thing I can think to do is to cut a small hole in the side of that front box under the deck and try to fish a wrench and nut under the deck to the ram mount and tighten it. That'll be a pain, didn't know if anyone had a idea or a easier mounting solution


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Gooseman529 said:


> Yeah that's where I'm trying to mount near the corner where the bottle is, but the hatches, the boxes or storage area in the hatch are welded to the bottom of the deck and aren't removable, so the only thing I can think to do is to cut a small hole in the side of that front box under the deck and try to fish a wrench and nut under the deck to the ram mount and tighten it. That'll be a pain, didn't know if anyone had a idea or a easier mounting solution



Check you PM's


----------



## Gooseman529 (Mar 10, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Check you PM's


I think I sent it correctly thanks with any help


----------



## Gooseman529 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys, thanks shortdrift


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well nuts & machine screwa are one option if you don't want to install a deck plate. Moeller Corp. makes deck plates in a variety of sizes in either black or white. You have a removable access cover after you install one of them. I've installed one on either side of the motor well in my Alumacraft for adding accessories & making it easier to pull wiring/cables. They aren't real expensive & are also watertight since the removable center has an o-ring. Mike


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

What about a tackle station, flush mount light, stereo speaker or another reason to cut access?
Option b: http://www.lowes.com/Fasteners/Anchors/Toggle-Bolts/_/N-1z0y4hf/pl#!
You have to drill a much bigger hole, but they hold well. Fill them with silicone before you set them.


----------



## Gooseman529 (Mar 10, 2014)

capt j-rod said:


> What about a tackle station, flush mount light, stereo speaker or another reason to cut access?
> Option b: http://www.lowes.com/Fasteners/Anchors/Toggle-Bolts/_/N-1z0y4hf/pl#!
> You have to drill a much bigger hole, but they hold well. Fill them with silicone before you set them.


Thanks capt j rod that'll work


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd prefer well nuts over toggle bolts. They are rubber w/ a brass inserts for the threads, which makes them easier to remove (no rust). Motorguide used to package a H/D version of them with new trolling motors. Moeller Corp. makes them also. Mike


----------



## Gooseman529 (Mar 10, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> I'd prefer well nuts over toggle bolts. They are rubber w/ a brass inserts for the threads, which makes them easier to remove (no rust). Motorguide used to package a H/D version of them with new trolling motors. Moeller Corp. makes them also. Mike


Thanks mike


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Had another thought on this. There's a product out there called Rivnuts. A generic version is available @ Harbor Freight. It is a threaded insert that installs similar to a conventional pop rivet. For installing threads in a sheet metal panel it works well. The benefit of this type of fastener is that it only requires an appx 1/4" diameter hole to accomodate the insert. A T-nut or well nut takes a larger hole to insert the threaded retainer. Hope this helps. Mike


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I install riv nuts quite often in my job. I personally wouldn't trust a riv nut in this application. I just think they'd eventually loosen in the hole.

The ones I usually install accept a 1/4-20 thread and require either a 3/8 or 25/64 hole, depending on the thickness of the material you're mounting it in.

Don't get me wrong ...... riv nuts can be very handy and hold a pretty decent load. I just wouldn't trust them to hold a Ram base solid, over time. Not with the kind of shaking that occurs when running in rough water.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input on the RivNut application. Sounds like they're OK for a light/medium duty application. There's definitely a vibration factor to be considered when mounting anything on a boat, & especially on the bow. One of my co-workers mentioned that he got his RivNut tool & inserts @ our local Menard's store. Mike


----------

